# Air BnB Anyone?



## cosmicbike (2 Mar 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with Air BnB? I've never used them, but with a planned trip to Canada in 2021 we are considering using them for accommadation in the Canmore/Banff/Jasper area for 10 days or so. I gather it almost like renting a holiday cottage, just more 21st century!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (2 Mar 2020)

I'd never used AirBnB until my current tour and I have to say I like it. 
There are a lot of different options from entire houses/spots to a room in someone's house to hostels. There are also "commercial" operators who are renting out every room in a house but that isn't necessarily clear until you arrive. 
You can sign up and just look at what is on offer.
Always check the reviews and beware that it defaults to 5 stars if no review is given - so be wary of places that only have stars and no comments.


----------



## gbs (2 Mar 2020)

We have had limited use but always up to expectations. HoT comments above seem apposite.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Mar 2020)

I regularly use it for both family holidays and business trips. I have found that it takes a bit of research to get the best from it, including working your way through the feedback carefully. I am yet to have a disaster.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Air BnB? I've never used them, but with a planned trip to Canada in 2021 we are considering using them for accommadation in the Canmore/Banff/Jasper area for 10 days or so. I gather it almost like renting a holiday cottage, just more 21st century!



I found an emergency overnght option with them a few months ago when I had to go to an interview and camping the day before became unsuitable because of a massive storm: it worked very well and I ended up in someone's spare room for the night.


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2020)

We use it quite a lot if we're travelling for my son's races (usually safer for bike storage) and SWMBO uses it as a budget overnight work option.

Sometimes a bit odd but it's been usually cheaper than a B&B.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Mar 2020)

Usually works well. Just check out the reviews.


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Mar 2020)

Have used it 3 times for our last mini breaks. From our experience you get wgat you pay for. We've paid £47/night for some places that were very small, not much heating and very limited kitchenette (just a tap and a microwave), but for us it was all we needed. We prefer them to premier inn, as a lot of those you have to pay for parking and there's no facility to prepare your own food, hence you need to eat out and spend more money.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Mar 2020)

My GF used it twice in Vancouver Canada last year, both places turned out to be in very expensive areas and the places were brilliant half the price of a hotel. She is a complete convert and we have stayed in a couple in the uk this year and we are using it for our holiday to Split Croatia this year. We always check the reviews etc.


----------



## alicat (2 Mar 2020)

I've used Airbnb for working away and other times when I've been staying away for a few nights and wanted more than a bedroom. I've found it works for me when I do a lot of research/reading between the lines in reviews and remembering that I get what I pay for. If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.
If I'm not 100% sure about a place then I don't book it.


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Mar 2020)

I've used it a few times - had one relatively late cancellation in Brooklyn 4 years ago, (was about to write 'a couple of years ago' but then remembered watching the Rio Olympic Hockey final in the apartment - flippin 'eck, time flies!) but AirBnB helped find a fantastic replacement apartment at short notice. Even including that non-incident, the experiences have been universally positive for both business and family holidays.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found an emergency overnght option with them a few months ago when I had to go to an interview and camping the day before became unsuitable because of a massive storm: it worked very well and I ended up in someone's spare room for the night.


That was very brave of you, I'm not sure I could use them due to my paranoid fear of it all going pear shaped & the fear unknown.


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

Used it only once in this country but was very good and very good value. Other family members with same experience.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That was very brave of you, I'm not sure I could use them due to my paranoid fear of it all going pear shaped & the fear unknown.



It was that or tell the Employment Agency I wasn't going to an interview because it was raining. 

After the first night I could camp quite happily, but it was the first of the Autumn storms...


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2020)

Had mostly good ones. A couple of iffy ones. But they are cheap and chearful. We have three booked for this year so far.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

Be aware of the extra fees which may make it less economical for short stays


----------



## figbat (2 Mar 2020)

Funnily enough we were looking at doing a western Canada holiday this year and I looked at Air BnB for options, including the Banff/Canmore area. From memory there was plenty of choice but it wasn't especially cheap, especially in Banff itself.

We have used Home Away a few times - mostly for UK and Europe venues - and these have always turned out OK.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Mar 2020)

We bravely booked our main family holiday on Gran Canaria on Air BnB a couple of years ago and it all went very well. Secured a comfortable apartment in a nice area with a communal swimming pool. The owners were Norwegian IIRC. Since then we have used it for a short stay in Ealing to show my daughter some of London't attractions. We've booked three nights near Lake Bled in Slovenia for this summer.


----------



## Shadow (2 Mar 2020)

Only used it once and found it to be distinctly average. All depends on one's expectations.

As far as canada goes, in the areas you are looking at, book early, the better places will sell out fast. Unless you are thinking of going at a weird time of year e.g. march or october.


----------



## rivers (2 Mar 2020)

We use airbnb almost exclusively when we go away now (not in the van). We have stayed in everything from caravans, shepherd's huts, rooms, and full properties (studios to multi bedroom). Love it, and way more convenient than a hotel. We also host and rent our spare room using the platform.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2020)

We've used them a fair bit, in the UK, Europe and Canada. We've never had a totally awful experience. Mainly very good fun. It's best to approach AB&B with a spirit of adventure and be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Mar 2020)

Been using Airbnb as our preferred option for about 6 years. Never had a bad one. Had a couple of amazing ones. I don't like hotels - much prefer self catering. There is everything from people's spare rooms to professional holiday lets. 
Generally cheaper and more flexible than the alternative. As others have said, read the reviews before booking. Although I once took a risk and rented a very cheap studio flat in Lisbon for my son and his girlfriend's first holiday together. The place had no reviews. I messaged the owner first as it wasn't me who was staying. He was really kind - collected them from the airport and showed them round the city. Turns out he was just starting out. He has obviously made a success of it - his flat is twice the price now! 
This year, I am staying on a 1905 schooner (place to ourselves, breakfast included) in the Netherlands for less than the price of a Travelodge.


----------



## icowden (4 Mar 2020)

As others have said, AirBnB is generally very nice. Most people offering accommodation live in as much fear that you will be awful guests, as you do that they will be awful hosts. Because it's personal property the hosts generally tend to be very nice and very helpful. You do get what you book for. If you are feeling uncertain, look for superhosts. They generally go above and beyond to make sure your stay is great.


----------



## Jody (4 Mar 2020)

I have used Air BnB a few times now with good results. Sometimes the property is a little quirky but that is part of their charm. @slowmotion has it right going into with an open mind as it is part of the adventure.

I've never felt let down by a place we booked.


----------



## Eziemnaik (13 Apr 2020)

Don't use it as I believe it is a disease creating way more problems than solutions - thankfully the backlash against it is growing and hopefully it will be relegated to a niche in the market where it belongs


----------



## Cycleops (16 Apr 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Don't use it as I believe it is a disease creating way more problems than solutions - thankfully the backlash against it is growing and hopefully it will be relegated to a niche in the market where it belongs


Can’t see that happening, people will always go for comfortable budget No frills accommodation especially if It’s local to where they want to stay.


----------



## icowden (17 Apr 2020)

And it isn't always budget and no frills. If you look you can get a stay in some very lovely properties with the property to yourself. Yes you have to eat out or cook for yourself and there is no-one to make the beds, but on the flip side you don't have to worry about people traipsing past in the corridor or annoying / being annoyed by the people in the next room etc.

The superhosts often also provide some "frills" - I've stayed in places that have set out a tray of breakfast goods and sundries for example and toiletries in the shower. It isn't competing with the hotels per se - more with the apartment rental sector


----------



## Eziemnaik (17 Apr 2020)

Competition and choice are great. What is not so great is greed. In many places airbnb has evolved from renting out spare room/flat to an industry with investment funds buying whole blocks of flats, pricing out local communities, and creating housing shortage - look Barcelona, Venice or Palma


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2020)

Is it greed or a company exploiting new opportunities? Corporations are always seeking new lines of investment and if they see a hole in the market will fill it. No different to any other kind of business.
I suspect it's a bit of a bubble at the moment so these Investors might be left with egg on their faces but time will tell.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Apr 2020)

Never found it cheaper than alternatives when looking on line. The cleaning charges and booking fees have always made AirB+B more expensive.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Don't use it as I believe it is a disease creating way more problems than solutions - thankfully the backlash against it is growing and hopefully it will be relegated to a niche in the market where it belongs


Edinburgh is getting so overrun with them that there is a backlash against them. They are often in old tenement buildings with no planning permission and taking up housing that local workers should be able to access. Currently there are doubts expressed about the safety aspects as there is no cleaning of common stairways and existing permanent residents are worried about virus infection. They are on a par with the curse of holiday homes who push house prices up so that local workers cannot get housing.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2020)

To echo Oldwheels, the air b&b’s in Edinburgh have a reputation for being unregulated, out of control ‘party flats’, operated by disreputable owners. They are seen by many in the city as a social evil.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2020)

I have used Airbnb a lot, all over europe and have only had good experiences. My only advice is try to get a grid reference to locate the property as well as an address. Sometimes the addresses can be a bit hard to find.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Can’t see that happening, people will always go for comfortable budget No frills accommodation especially if It’s local to where they want to stay.


You do not have to live with the problems they can create for local residents. Recently one lot went off and left their rubbish lying in the street and the bins are still there weeks later and with 2 cars they took up 4 scarce parking spaces. Some of those who live here came home after work and had to park about half a mile away from their homes.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2020)

Mrs P books ours,only had one duff one Manchester. It was graduation day so we only slept there two nights but it was sheet.Edinburgh one was nearly as good as home,it was fantastic,Newbiggin was lovely and clean,just one toilet between five was a problem.My daughter went to New York with a pal and it was stunning.A family had converted a basement incredible place.


----------



## mistyoptic (29 Dec 2020)

We used them for all but one of seventeen nights when cycling (tandem) down the west coast of France last year (2019) from Roscoff to Spain.

Mixed bag, nothing bad, some excellent. Bike storage needs specified with booking and never an issue.

Few minor hiccups where our French and the host's English struggled to meet up. In a number of places never met anyone connected with the place, all done by messages and email/text.

Quite a helpful website from a journey planning pespective.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

yes, we've used them several times. always a different experience! keep an open mind!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Airbnb are apparently taking bookings for Hogmanay in Edinburgh when people are being advised not to travel unless in certain allowable circumstances.
Socially and morally irresponsible and I would never now use them in any instance.


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2021)

Mrs P began using them a few years ago.When hotels got a bit expensive,and we were out all day,the renting meant we could laze about during the day.Only had one rubbish one that was Manchester when we went for Graduation day.It was over an old shop.It was totally sheet.Best was in Edinburgh,and New Biggin by the sea.Daughter has used them in New York the photos were brilliant.


----------



## Houthakker (1 Feb 2021)

Just booked my first couple for a cycling trip in June (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## harlechjoe (28 Dec 2021)

Airbnb used to offer great value for money, then too many people jumped on the bandwagon including those who want money without offering much in return. Before covid restrictions curtailed overseas bicycle tours I journeyed form Canterbury to Rome and started to use Airbnb for overnight stays in France at an average cost of £50 per night. Every place was awful. For the remainder of my tour I asked local tourist offices to find my overnight stays where my bicycle would be secure for the same £50 per night budget. Everyplace they arranged had been inspected and of good quality. So these days I stay in places that have been inspected, rated and properly monitored to ensure safety and comfort.


----------



## gbs (29 Dec 2021)

After good family experiences in Rome, SW France we decided to trust Air Bnb with a major multi-party booking. We found a fine country house for a post-wedding holiday with 14 people, in Dorset, English owner, English renter. Inexplicably Air Bnb invoiced my Paypal account in €. It took many calls to revert to a GBP payment and recover the currency translation losses. The call centre staff, typically in The Philipinnes, were polite, sometimes had an adequte command of the English language. Then, without reference to the owner or the renter, Air BnB informed us, falsely, that the owner had cancelled the booking. That nonsense is still under correction/investigation.

Not with a barge pole.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2022)

gbs said:


> After good family experiences in Rome, SW France we decided to trust Air Bnb with a major multi-party booking. We found a fine country house for a post-wedding holiday with 14 people, in Dorset, English owner, English renter. Inexplicably Air Bnb invoiced Paypal in €. It took many calls to revert to a GBP payment and recover the currency translation losses. The call centre staff, typically in The Philipinnes, were polite, sometimes had an adequte command of the English language. Then, without reference to the owner or the renter, Air BnB informed us, falsely, that the owner had cancelled the booking. That nonsense is still under correction/investigation.
> 
> Not with a barge pole.


To provide some balance I've rented Airbnb around the world and had very positive experiences throughout. No issues with booking, paying, access, quality of accomodation etc. I like them for multi day stays more than hotels

We are using it for a booking in Girona in May. Fabulous apartment, great reviews, price fine between three (way cheaper than equivalent hotel). Until Airbnb came along finding and booking places like this was a nightmare. I suspect the ease of renting out has encouraged owners to offer more properties that otherwise would not have been easily available


----------



## mistyoptic (9 May 2022)

Recently done three Airbnb in the UK. One in the Lakes, one in Devon and, currently, near Oban.
all have been satisfactory or better.

Perhaps we’ve been lucky, never had a bad experience yet


----------



## meenaghman (29 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Funnily enough we were looking at doing a western Canada holiday this year and I looked at Air BnB for options, including the Banff/Canmore area. From memory there was plenty of choice but it wasn't especially cheap, especially in Banff itself.
> 
> We have used Home Away a few times - mostly for UK and Europe venues - and these have always turned out OK.



Yes but its Banff. Went to Calgary a while back and all my Toronto colleagues were complaining about the prices in Calgary compared to Toronto. We were there for work and the local Canadian guys were on per-diem. Some of them headed to Banff for the weekend while they were out there.. I had departed at this stage, but when I got back to office and was chatting them about what it was like - yes spectacular but they reckoned they'd be paying the credit card bill for the rest of the year.


----------



## meenaghman (29 Jun 2022)

Its interesting - the biggest Telco in the world has no phone exchanges (Skype), biggest hotel chain in the world owns no hotels (AirBnB) and the biggest taxi firm in the world owns no taxis (Uber). OK I know I'm taking a bit of a liberty with some of the descriptions but ever get the feeling someone making a lot of coin over someone elses efforts. AirBnB regulated in Ireland as too many people were looking for short term rents and so real problem with long term rental accommodation in eg. Dublin. AirBnB earnings must be declared and taxed. There are issues when everyone goes the AirBnB model - One can see that now there's a ready potential to price people out of the market place by holiday home rental so in tourist destinations young families and key workers can't find and can't afford to live in these areas. My wife uses airBnB quite a bit and generally its for family and extended family holidays and we've managed to find really nice places that sometimes are little cheaper than hotels but give more freedom and relaxation. I'm very conscious of the effect too many can have - and indeed the way some landlords couldn't give a shoot who hires and what state shared accesses are left. Its like everything - in moderation fine but in concentration can create issues for others.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 Jun 2022)

We love staying in Air B&Bs for a short break, it's usually cornwall so we stay somewhere with good public transport links to whatever town we want to go to. Last one was Falmouth. Very quiet, we could leave the car there for the duration and walk/train into Falmouth. Host was a lovely old lady who had just spent £20k on the place so we would rather pay her than the (not so local) Premier Inn. It was around the same price as the Premier Inn IIRC.

And the news says they are cracking down on "party rooms" which is good. We've never had any problems in this country, but that's becasue we tetnd to stay on the outskirts of places which are generally cheaper and quieter


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Jul 2022)

Used them once. No cooking facilities, one bathroom for three bedrooms so had to wait half an hour for the toilet while someone showered, and it was nearly £100. Someone was making a vast amount of money.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Jul 2022)

I've used Air BnB a few times, both home and abroad. They've always been good value, clean and well specced. Best one was in Naples which, from the outside looked a little grim (like much of Naples actually) but inside was beautiful.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2022)

meenaghman said:


> Its interesting - the biggest Telco in the world has no phone exchanges (Skype), biggest hotel chain in the world owns no hotels (AirBnB) and the biggest taxi firm in the world owns no taxis (Uber).



I think this is the ultimate end-point of the internet's effect on business. It happened on eBay many years ago - why would any other platform be your first port of call? It's always convenient to go for the biggest supplier; as long as their user interface keeps up, and they don't _totally _price themselves out of business.


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Jul 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Used them once. No cooking facilities, one bathroom for three bedrooms so had to wait half an hour for the toilet while someone showered, and it was nearly £100. Someone was making a vast amount of money.



Surely those things weren't a surprise to you if you'd read the description.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2022)

Last week we used a brilliant Air B&B for our visit to Co.Cork (in Laharn Cross).

£150 for 3 nights, with a massive breakfast and the host was wonderful.

We paid £130 for a single night en route with a basic breakfast at a 'proper' B&B which was nowhere nearly as nice.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2022)

I’ve been looking for accom for 3rd week September in N Norfolk, not much air bnb and what there is costs far more than renting for a week from Sykes or Cottages.com (esp with all the extra fees).
Prices do seem about 20% less than last year now foreign travel is (theoretically!) possible


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2022)

We have used AB&B a number of times since inception. 

Originally good value but many properties are now an absolute *iss take on the pricing front. 

We are planning trips to Amsterdam, Koblenz and York and the prices in all three locations are outrageous. 

We will only book if we think the price is VFM and we cannot find anything that represents that to us. 

We are not alone either - we are modestly well off and we were with two other couples who are a fair bit better off than us and they have come to the same conclusion and, like us, will not be using AB&B again.


----------



## vickster (12 Aug 2022)

I’ve booked Norfolk now. Week in N Norfolk (16-23 Sept so post holidays) with 3 friends (all single). By the sea in Blakeney and close to all amenities.
3 bedrooms, double, 4 poster no less! twin, single), shower room and bathroom, lounge, kitchen.
Only downside is no parking, there’s a pay carpark at £6 for 24 hours so hardly a kings ransom (we’ll just have my car), or free parking, 10 mins walk away.
£580 with cancellation insurance, so not at all bad between 4!

Looked at Air BNB…about double the price and there was bugger all in the area!


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We are planning trips to Amsterdam, Koblenz and York and the prices in all three locations are outrageous


Unfortunately, since covid this is the case with city centre accommodation (self catering and hotels) whichever booking platform you use.


----------



## simongt (13 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> By the sea in Blakeney and close to all amenities.


I use a lovely wee campsite not far from Blakeney, but the issue is that this part of the Norfolk coast from Cromer to Wells has now been 'discovered' by the dreaded tourist trade and is reflected in the prices charged at the many 'artisan emporiums' now extant. 
Shame, it used to be such a lovely area. 
But having said that, there's plenty of grand walks in the area supported by the Coasthopper bus service.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> I use a lovely wee campsite not far from Blakeney, but the issue is that this part of the Norfolk coast from Cromer to Wells has now been 'discovered' by the dreaded tourist trade and is reflected in the prices charged at the many 'artisan emporiums' now extant.
> Shame, it used to be such a lovely area.
> But having said that, there's plenty of grand walks in the area supported by the Coasthopper bus service.



Huh? What’s your point? Seaside towns have long relied on tourists for their livelihoods. Be they in tents, cottages, b&bs, hotels 

I don’t do camping I’m afraid!


----------



## simongt (13 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Huh? What’s your point?


Over the top prices for items that can be bought much more cheaply elsewhere, that's my point - ! 
And don't say they have to survive outside the tourist season, these places have managed for years without the more recent mass influx of said tourists; I've known and visited them for over sixty at various times of year.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> Over the top prices for items that can be bought much more cheaply elsewhere, that's my point - !
> And don't say they have to survive outside the tourist season, these places have managed for years without the more recent mass influx of said tourists; I've known and visited them for over sixty at various times of year.



I live in London…I’m sure it’ll be cheaper than here 

I still don't get your point, should tourists not visit?


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> I don’t do camping I’m afraid!



Neither do I.

To me a holiday involves nice accommodation and facilities. My days of camping finished when I left the Scouts.


----------



## simongt (17 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> I still don't get your point, should tourists not visit?


A case in point; went to a cafe type hostery on the coast last summer. Had a good coffe at a reasonable price and decided to try their 'home made flapjack' at £3 a slice. It was a goodly sized chunk and very substantial and tasty, so I didn't really begrudge the price. However, I went back a day or two later for another slice of said flapjack and it was literally half the size of the previous occasion, but still £3. When I pointed this out, the 'excuse' was that it depended on who portioned the flapjack out.


----------



## simongt (17 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> My days of camping finished when I left the Scouts.


My days of camping returned when I got divorced in '93. One thing to be grateful for - ! I recently invested in a larger tent; a Vango Halo 300, so I can sit up in it, something I wasn't able to do in my previous ones. But at 69, I'd decided I deserve a bit of luxury - ! 
But apart from that, I still keep things pretty basic and that is the fun of it for me.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> A case in point; went to a cafe type hostery on the coast last summer. Had a good coffe at a reasonable price and decided to try their 'home made flapjack' at £3 a slice. It was a goodly sized chunk and very substantial and tasty, so I didn't really begrudge the price. However, I went back a day or two later for another slice of said flapjack and it was literally half the size of the previous occasion, but still £3. When I pointed this out, the 'excuse' was that it depended on who portioned the flapjack out.



Same as our local ice cream shop. I always check who's on before ordering!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> I use a lovely wee campsite not far from Blakeney, but the issue is that this part of the Norfolk coast from Cromer to Wells has now been 'discovered' by the dreaded tourist trade and is reflected in the prices charged at the many 'artisan emporiums' now extant.
> Shame, it used to be such a lovely area.
> But having said that, there's plenty of grand walks in the area supported by the Coasthopper bus service.



The West Coast island I live on and the whole NW Scotland suffers from the same tourist blight and springing up of twee Craft Shoppes and cafe equivalent. The Hen House is one example but there are many others.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> I live in London…I’m sure it’ll be cheaper than here
> 
> I still don't get your point, should tourists not visit?



If you lived in one of these places now “ discovered” by mass tourism you might think differently. I am now virtually house and garden imprisoned due to vast increase in numbers without the infrastructure to support them. 
Do I really hate tourists?
In the past no but now definitely yes as I cannot travel or get ferry bookings for weeks in peak season to give one example.


----------



## Gunk (17 Aug 2022)

We are currently staying in an Airbnb in Annecy. It’s fantastic, open views over the lake and the apartment is stunning.


----------

